# Adb Trouble....



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have had ADB working on my Win 7 x64 system for a while now. And all of a sudden my CMD will no longer pull up simple ADB commands..... not sure what happened. ive tried changing my path under environment variables in system settings. NOTHING! i dunno what the hell happened! any ideas will be greatly appreciated!


----------

